
Cows explain 21 Economic models - wehadfun
https://disqus.com/home/discussion/returnofkings/university_of_missouri_sjws_force_resignation_of_president_for_no_particular_reason/#comment-2351823782
======
edwhitesell
Previously mentioned:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297048)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10052646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10052646)

------
wehadfun
21 Economic Models ... explained with cows

SOCIALISM You have 2 cows. You give one to your neighbor.

COMMUNISM You have 2 cows. The State takes both and gives you some milk.

FASCISM You have 2 cows. The State takes both and sells you some milk.

NAZISM You have 2 cows. The State takes both and shoots you.

BUREAUCRATISM You have 2 cows. The State takes both, shoots one, milks the
other, and then throws the milk away...

TRADITIONAL CAPITALISM You have two cows. You sell one and buy a bull. Your
herd multiplies, and the economy grows. You sell them and retire on the
income.

SURREALISM You have two giraffes. The government requires you to take
harmonica lessons.

AN AMERICAN CORPORATION You have two cows. You sell one, and force the other
to produce the milk of four cows. Later, you hire a consultant to analyze why
the cow has dropped dead.

VENTURE CAPITALISM You have two cows. You sell three of them to your publicly
listed company, using letters of credit opened by your brother-in-law at the
bank, then execute a debt/equity swap with an associated general offer so that
you get all four cows back, with a tax exemption for five cows. The milk
rights of the six cows are transferred via an intermediary to a Cayman Island
Company secretly owned by the majority shareholder who sells the rights to all
seven cows back to your listed company. The annual report says the company
owns eight cows, with an option on one more. You sell one cow to buy a new
president of the United States , leaving you with nine cows. No balance sheet
provided with the release. The public then buys your bull.

A FRENCH CORPORATION You have two cows. You go on strike, organize a riot, and
block the roads, because you want three cows.

A JAPANESE CORPORATION You have two cows. You redesign them so they are one-
tenth the size of an ordinary cow and produce twenty times the milk. You then
create a clever cow cartoon image called 'Cowkimon' and market it worldwide.

A GERMAN CORPORATION You have two cows. You re-engineer them so they live for
100 years, eat once a month, and milk themselves.

AN ITALIAN CORPORATION You have two cows, but you don't know where they are.
You decide to have lunch.

A RUSSIAN CORPORATION You have two cows. You count them and learn you have
five cows. You count them again and learn you have 42 cows. You count them
again and learn you have 2 cows. You stop counting cows and open another
bottle of vodka.

A SWISS CORPORATION You have 5000 cows. None of them belong to you. You charge
the owners for storing them.

A CHINESE CORPORATION You have two cows. You have 300 people milking them. You
claim that you have full employment, and high bovine productivity. You arrest
the newsman who reported the real situation.

AN INDIAN CORPORATION You have two cows. You worship them.

A BRITISH CORPORATION You have two cows. Both are mad.

AN IRAQI CORPORATION Everyone thinks you have lots of cows. You tell them that
you have none. No-one believes you, so they bomb you and invade your country.
You still have no cows, but at least now you are part of Democracy....

AN AUSTRALIAN CORPORATION You have two cows. Business seems pretty good. You
close the office and go for a few beers to celebrate.

